# Stop With The R35



## Guest (Dec 7, 2002)

i don't know what your ppls obsession with saying R35. id like to first point out that the first letter in the series is synonymous with the first letter in the engine code. second id like to point you to the fact the 35 gen of skylines are V35's not R35's so why would they call JUST the GT-R a R35??? third itl most likely be a TT VQ35 (if nissan holds true to tradition). they have always been very picky about racing their cars with the original production engines. and what do we find the skylines being raced with a TTVQ. but there is always the chance of "change" so to base it on that fact would be conjecture. i just cant stand you ppl calling it R35 when all evidence supports the new GT-R as a V35. and whats with an electronically assisted turbo charger??? the parasitic loss on a turbo is so low to start with it would be pointless to try to regain 5hp(max) in a 400hp car just before spool. maybe im wrong i have been before. but unless there is some catch i don't see it happening


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Jeez man. All the Skylines have had a R in the front, R32, R33, R34, and why would they now change it to V35? That makes no sense. Get over it, it will be known as a R35.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2002)

The next GTR is know as the V35 GT-R. Thats how everyone refers to it here in Japan...so everyone should learn to us it too!! Its only a letter for God's sake!


----------

